# Blackberry without a camera



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Have looked before and none of the stores ever had any. Back to looking again. Anyone seen any? 

Also, if I order a blackberry offline that is unlocked, will I just have to take it to someone who will program and some how turn on the bb messenger thingy (the only reason I am wanting one of these phones)?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I put this in the lounge, can someone move it to uae??? preferably dubai


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

There you go.


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

Jynxgirl said:


> Have looked before and none of the stores ever had any. Back to looking again. Anyone seen any?
> 
> Also, if I order a blackberry offline that is unlocked, will I just have to take it to someone who will program and some how turn on the bb messenger thingy (the only reason I am wanting one of these phones)?


What do you mean without a camera? Best thing is for you to look on their UAE website and see what models are available. The head down to Karama and buy it there.
The BB messenger only works when you have a data package. This means that when you subscribe with either Etisalat or DU you will be able to use it. It doesnt matter if your BB is unlocked.There are different packages that vary in price according to the data used so do your research well or you might end up spending a lot of money for nothing.
If you plan only to use it for the social applications your best bet might be the SOcial Package Etisalat offers at 90 aed per month. Emails and other non social data used is charged separately.

Happy shopping!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Yoga girl said:


> What do you mean without a camera? Best thing is for you to look on their UAE website and see what models are available. The head down to Karama and buy it there.
> The BB messenger only works when you have a data package. This means that when you subscribe with either Etisalat or DU you will be able to use it. It doesnt matter if your BB is unlocked.There are different packages that vary in price according to the data used so do your research well or you might end up spending a lot of money for nothing.
> If you plan only to use it for the social applications your best bet might be the SOcial Package Etisalat offers at 90 aed per month. Emails and other non social data used is charged separately.
> 
> Happy shopping!


None of the stores seem to have any that have the no camera feature. I keep looking. My job does not allow us to have a camera. 

I am worried that if I buy one from amazon, I will end up spending money on something that will just be a big pda for sending text messages and the bb messenger service will not work on it ?? I read that them just being unlocked doesnt guaranttee that you will be able to have it connected to the blackberry system if it is 'locked' from the previous owner (seems they are all refurbished).


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Have a look at the options, I'd be surprised if you find one without a camera, even the most basic of phones now comes with a camera.

BlackBerry Mobile Phones - Fono Mobile Communications


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

zin said:


> Have a look at the options, I'd be surprised if you find one without a camera, even the most basic of phones now comes with a camera.
> 
> BlackBerry Mobile Phones - Fono Mobile Communications


Thank you. Will have a look at that site when I am home. 

There are multiple blackberrys produced without a camera. I think the most recent was the 9700 had a version and there are a few others in the last year as well. It is just finding one in country that seems to be the issue. I can order one from amazon for 50 to 60$ / 180 to 220 (refurbished) but just worried about getting it and the blackberry portion not being able to be turned on because it is 'locked' to whoever had the phone previously.


----------



## glodny_krolik (Dec 31, 2008)

Check with Speed Mobile Phone in Abu Dhabi: 02-6422199, 02-6422198

Ask them for the BB javelin.


----------



## xpatusa (May 8, 2010)

From what I hear about the magic that can be done in Karama, even if it comes locked someone here can unlock it...


----------



## The Hero (May 16, 2010)

Try the 8830 World Edition. You should be able to find a used one pretty cheap in the used phone places around. Also, it doesn't matter if the phone was/is locked or not (in the US) because they were made for traveling and have both GSM / CDMA capabilities (CDMA may be locked, but we're just worried about the GSM/SIM card portion over here).

What a few of us have also done, is simply had the camera removed from whatever phone we purchased.

Good luck!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Removing the camera does not work on my jobby job. 

I will probly order one then. I found the Javelin and the 9800 without a camera and they were 1900 to 2000 dirhams... ouch.


----------

